
Paul Walker, age 40 passes away in car crash. - sergiotapia
https://twitter.com/RealPaulWalker/status/406984510367350784
======
sergiotapia
I'm incredibly sad about his unexpected passing. One minute he's driving to a
charity event his organisation set up and the next he is gone.

RIP O'Connor - you will live forever through your movies in the hearts and
minds of fans worldwide.

